# Cryptoheros Cutteri...



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

After keeping the Nanoluteus for a while I am starting to like the smaller Central American species... I requested a friend who was going to the Ohio Cichlid Association in early November to bring me some Cutteri CIchlids which he very kindly did...

So now I have 10 of these young fellows, ranging in size from 1/2" to over an inch...

Are their requirements the same as Nanoluteus???

Any advice on how to keep them will be appreciated...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice! Congrats on getting some cutteri ! You will love them. Very easy to keep and spawn. Let me put it this way if you can successfully breed nano's you can breed cutteri. I have heard out of the Convict family Nano's are the hardest because they like soft water. Cutteri are as easy as Convicts only they are not as aggressive. Cutteri will do just fine in de-chlorinated tap water. Will spawn around 1.5 - 2in . When young the spawns will be small as they get bigger the spawns will grow. I have heard around 200 eggs a spawn when full grown. They are great parents but can be scared easy and can be jumpy. I kept two pairs in a 55 gal with no problem. Just divided the two pairs off from each other and when the male and female didn't get along I divided them from each other. I hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks CiChLiD LoVeR128...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I've got a couple of pairs of cutteri, one pair is tank raised and is HUGE, if I had to put money on it I'd say they have over 400 fry when they spawn... My other pair is quite younger and smaller and from the Rio Jutiapa. I kind of like their breeding dress a bit better than the tank raised... They just spawned and have close to if not 200 fry, I just pulled about half of them...

This video is from a while back but they regularly spawn in the 185...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyruKEAs ... ature=plcp

And yes, I'll second that they're as easy to spawn as convicts!


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice TFG...

I am looking forward to breeding them... the next fish that I want to keep and of-course breed is Herichthys Bartoni...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice TFG! 

Keep us updated on them!  . If you are interested and when I finally get some fry going from my bartoni, I would be happy to ship you some. Just let me know. They are spawning all the time just never get any fry. I think the male eats them. Hopefully, soon they will get it right.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks for the offer CiChLiD LoVeR128... I will surely take you on on this...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm telling you folks, if you want fry you need to pull them and feed them yourself. I try to pull half the spawn as to not disturb the pair bond. All you need to feed Is decapsulated brine. I used to have a heck of a time getting viable fry until that stuff took all the guess work out of it!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I will when fry come around but they don't make it to that stage. Someone eats them as eggs. They are spawning right now. The male is digging a pit, the female has spawn colors, and had egg tube out yesterday/day. I have de-encapsulated brine shrimp and use it. It does work great! I asked you about this and you told me to be patient and they will get it right.

Your welcome! Sounds good! I will keep you posted!


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

I know my cutteri are young but still want to know how to distinguish between the sexes???

BTW they range from around an inch and a half to just under an inch in size at the moment...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Right now they are too young to make a 100% accurate guess. How to sex them is the same as the nano's. The female will get a black blotch in the dorsal fin and will be smaller. Males will also get a red yellow tinge to the fins. Females are like metalic and don't have much color to the fins.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks CiChLiD LoVeR128...

I am thinking about putting them in their own 10G for the time being...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I would :thumb:


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi everyone...

I can see 2 pairs forming from the group of 10 that a friend brought brought from the OCA 2012 for me... Males have gotten over 2" now with the females just over an inch or so...


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

monisaab said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I can see 2 pairs forming from the group of 10 that a friend brought brought from the OCA 2012 for me... Males have gotten over 2" now with the females just over an inch or so...


Very cool! Try to get some pics up if you can. :fish:


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

ok, I am about to go to work now but I will try and get a couple of pics as soon as I get back from work...


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

They hide as soon as I get near the tank...

I am still trying...


----------

